# Phenix Redeye 3 piece travel rod



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Blank is the new Redeye saltwater travel series from Phenix. Four thread tiger in the split. Fuji rubber gimble for the buttcap, not that you would need it for fighting fish but it sits better in a rod holder. Fuji seat with green/gold color shift paint job, this stuff knocks your eyes out in the sun. Some custom elliptical work in EVA. Thanks Goags, for the purple, it came in handy. I turned a winding check from elephant ivory, and there's a little chunk of paua abalone shell. Guides are Fuji titanium torzites, down to 5.5 runners. Prowrap, with Gudebrod Electra gold trim.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Few more pics.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Oughta be stored in a jewelry case, not a rod holder! That painted seat DOES look crazy good, as do the ellipticals, and EVERYTHING else!! You may have 1 upped yourself, if that's possible. J


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Great work jay. Awesome finish lines and the way you do your tips look very clean.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Jay you need to quit with the purple and lime builds. My keypad is drowning in drool. 

Very well done.


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

Your trim bands are a work of art...


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

*WOW* and that sums it up


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Awesome work Jay!


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Another work of art my friend! Your finish work is insane.


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

So much detail and design, yet no overkill. 

Specktacular!


----------



## Louarn (Jul 26, 2013)

I love it all!


----------

